# Is this white oak?



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

One of my friends in a different forum would like to know what kind of wood the below attachment is. He thinks the one on the left is white oak?
What do you folks think,
Thank you
sawdustsniffer


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Need a close-up of the end grain to be sure, but it looks like its definitely oak. To me, it does look like white oak though.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/distinguishing-red-oak-from-white-oak/

That should help


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I think the larger one is white oak and the smaller is red oak.

When it gets daylight I will post pictures of a white oak and red oak trees I cut this last weekend.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

The one on the left sure looks like white oak. Steve


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree, left White oak and right Red oak.

Paul


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm going to disagree with you about it being W. Oak. I see some Miller Worm activity on the lower right side of the piece on the left. I don't remember ever seeing W. Oak being attacked by Miller worms. I COULD BE WRONG. I'm thinking it looks more like Ash, but the grain looks a little like Locust. That would fit the worms better. The one on the right, I'm not sure about could be *aged* Hedge.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is wood I know is white oak and red oak. The first picture is red oak and the second white oak.


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

*is this white-oak-77489/#post763889*

Some more info:
The two pictures I posted are from the same tree.
Also, One person said that if you take the shaving from red oak(on his property) and wet them... and if they smell like "cat pee," he seems to state that it is definitively red oak? Interesting technique.

I assume that unless I could get a real close up of the end grain or for that matter, be able to see the branch or hold it up close, it would be hard to tell. I am just guessing based on what I have read above and I know you folks know:thumbsup: your stuff.

Cat Pee Aroma?

sawdust sniffer
PS: I posted this before. How long does it take for it to show up or did I leave out something?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know about the cat pee. My wife has 13 cats so I'm pretty familiar with that and I've never smelled any wood that could compare with that. 

That's hard to believe both of those logs are from the same tree. The smaller on seems to older and has a different grain, darker and redder than the larger one.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

If they are from the same tree I would guess red oak. I have seen some light red oak, but never dark white oak. With them still in log form, and no bark or leafs it is hard to tell.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

If they're from the same tree, then I'll refine my guess to just locust, which darkens with age. Any maybe Honey Locust because of the bugs.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The cat pee thing is a good method really. All of the red oak I've worked with has a really strong ammonia smell when cut. In other news, red oak is one of my least favorite woods to work


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*end grain close up here*

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Distinguishing_White_Oak_from_Red.html


top is red, bottom is white ..inspite of the color!


----------



## dustsnifer (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies. I looked up the websites you posted and know more about white versus red oak than I ever knew:thumbsup:. I knew you folks would have some really good answers.I passed on the information.

Thank you all,
sincerely,
sawdust sniffer:smile:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks to be a variety of white oak to me. Keep in mind there are numerous species of white oak, many of which you have in California. Live oaks, canyon oak, etc. are all white oak & grow in CA. I'd venture to say CA has more white oak than reds. 

Being different color isn't a surprise, either. Considering the heart rot & bug holes, I would say what you have is a type of live oak that was standing dead for quite a while before it either was harvested or fell down. Due to different stages of rot going on in different areas of the tree, you'll get different colors of wood. 

You may try doing a search on California oak species. I'd bet you could narrow down the species pretty quick if you know where the tree came from. Don't be surprised if turns out to be a type of live oak.

edit: black oak is a red oak


----------

